# The Camera Store in Calgary, Canada Suffered a Burglary of High End Gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

```
<strong>From The Camera Store Blog:</strong></p>
<p>The Camera Store had a break and enter early in the morning on December 16th, 2017. A selection of high-end specialty cameras and lenses were stolen including:</p>
<ul>
<li>Hasselblad X1D camera body silver #UQ27014288</li>
<li>Hasselblad XC 30mm F3.5 lens #2WV10784</li>
<li>Hasselblad XC 45mm F3.5 lens #2UVT10447</li>
<li>Hasselblad XC 90mm F3.5 lens #2VVT10265</li>
<li>Leica MP Safari Edition #09008593</li>
</ul>
<p>This theft seems very targeted since specific items were taken. We hope that someone in the local photo community will hear something about this.</p>


<p><strong>We are offering a $5000 TCS shopping spree for any information that leads to a conviction.</strong></p>
<p>Please call police at 403-266-1234 or if you wish to remain anonymous call crime stoppers at 1-800-222-8477</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2017)

Apparently Canon is no longer #1


----------



## Nelu (Dec 19, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Apparently Canon is no longer #1


Well, I live in Calgary and I work a block away from TheCameraStore; I know for a fact that Sony gear is close to the smashed windows and they didn`t touch it either 
I feel sorry for the store because they're good guys, their prices are quite reasonable...and they're local...


----------



## slclick (Dec 19, 2017)

Some pretty discerning thieves in Cowtown!


----------



## bereninga (Dec 19, 2017)

This is horrible news, especially for a local store, right before the holidays. Local businesses already suffer from the big ones. Hopefully law enforcement (and karma) get the POS who did this.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 19, 2017)

Today I went to The Camera Store and it was business as usual. I was amazed by the agility and how some small local businesses adapt and recover so fast.


----------



## ewg963 (Dec 19, 2017)

There's not a whole lot of places you can go with Hassebald and Leica. I hope they get them very soon so that they can check into the prison right on time for the holidays!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> These bad guys have good taste!!!
> 
> Hope the shop has decent insurance polices. I enjoy their youtube channel.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 19, 2017)

only MIRRORLESS gear stolen, not even the lowest thugs are not interested in mirrorslappers any more. 


PS: ofc i also hope they get the criminals and their loot soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2017)

Its a sad thing to see a camera store suffer losses, and even sader that some make jokes about it as though it was not a serious thing.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 19, 2017)

omg ... it was a burglary, one of 1 million or so happening every day. A crime nevertheless and financial loss for the affected business/owners, yes. But luckily nobody was injured or killed... i dont see any reason whatsoever to refrain from any jokes in this case.


----------



## slclick (Dec 19, 2017)

We all have different levels of sensitivity. Humor vs caring is like iso, acceptance and noise both rear their heads.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> omg ... it was a burglary, one of 1 million or so happening every day. A crime nevertheless and financial loss for the affected business/owners, yes. But luckily nobody was injured or killed... i dont see any reason whatsoever to refrain from any jokes in this case.



I guess I'm just sensitive this morning, still feeling bad about the Train Wreck on I5 where I have driven 500 times, maybe more.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> omg ... it was a burglary, one of 1 million or so happening every day. A crime nevertheless and financial loss for the affected business/owners, yes. But luckily nobody was injured or killed... i dont see any reason whatsoever to refrain from any jokes in this case.



The fact that there are millions of burglaries doesn’t make any individual event any less wrong, and it ought not to make us any more calloused towards them. I agree with you that the fact that this involved only goods and not human life makes it orders of magnitude less significant than many other crimes.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2017)

The damage is to some display cases and some missing stock. Nobody got hurt, no employees traumatized at gunpoint, and the store was quickly back up and running. It is good that we can joke about it..... beats the heck out of attending a service for a lost friend.....

And yes, I hope they catch whoever did it.... and yes, the mugshot should be 50 megapixels with 16 stops of DR....


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 19, 2017)

It seems that stolen goods were recovered, except the Leica.
The story from the Camera Store Blog below: 
http://www.thecamerastore.com/blog/stolen-hasselblad-gear-reunited-with-the-camera-store-.aspx


----------



## kphoto99 (Dec 20, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> It seems that stolen goods were recovered, except the Leica.
> The story from the Camera Store Blog below:
> http://www.thecamerastore.com/blog/stolen-hasselblad-gear-reunited-with-the-camera-store-.aspx


How stupid were the thieves that they tried to sell it locally. I figured they would try to sell it on a different continent.


----------



## masterpix (Dec 20, 2017)

As today with the information flow, you can scan almost any picture uploaded to the internet and examine their meta-data, such as camera number or lens number, so once the one who ordered that camera (and It looks like ordered theft) will upload a picture, then you can trace them down. However, not sure it will be the thieve themselves, rather be the person they sold if to, but that will be a good start.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 20, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> It seems that stolen goods were recovered, except the Leica.
> The story from the Camera Store Blog below:
> http://www.thecamerastore.com/blog/stolen-hasselblad-gear-reunited-with-the-camera-store-.aspx



excellent - they got some/most of the stolen goods back and dimwit suspects were caught quickly. 

now jokes are allowed again ... 

Suspect 1"can you hear all that slapping in cell next to ours? Police is beating them up with wet towels to extract confession ... "
Suspect 2: "no, don't worry, just some burglars stupid enough to steal DSLRs ... could not sell them anywhere ... owners did not want them back either ... now they are playing with those mirrorslappas next door ..."
;D 


PS: of course Canadian police would never do such a thing. just a joke.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that stolen goods were recovered, except the Leica.
> ...


They were ethical thieves who did not wish to void the Canadian warranties by selling abroad. They clearly were not not gray market traders.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 20, 2017)

AlanF said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > How stupid were the thieves that they tried to sell it locally. I figured they would try to sell it on a different continent.
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2017)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## halfclue (Dec 21, 2017)

I see a lot of gear like that at Lake Tahoe and in Incline Village. I will keep an eye peeled. BTW, not to offend, but in Nevada, most people, if they saw it going down, would shoot the burglars in the legs and hold them for the local police, who would express their appreciation. I bet the burglars were armed, even in Canada. Here, we hear, "If you see something, say something." I prefer, "If you see something, DO something." This would be true in most of Nevada, except Las Vegas, which is inhabited by many, many out-of-staters just here to make a few dollars.

I raise cattle. And I shoot the coyotes that inevitably try to get to the calves. They do it in a very interesting way too, they eat only the tongues of the calves. Which then die an agonizing death by starvation or predation from some other thing looking for an easy meal.

Just my two bits...


----------

